# Replacing fan for MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II



## jetboy (Jun 10, 2016)

Hello Guys,

Need a bit help. One of the MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II has gone bad.

I am planning to buy the fan available on 
Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.co

And would follow the instructions as per below link
Video card guide: MSI GTX 580 Twin Frozr disassembly / fan replacement - YouTub


Just need a bit of guidance.
1) Anyone had a similar problem and ordered from above link?
2) Which Thermal paste is recommended for the GPU, when I fit the heatsink back


OR


Do you guys think I should simply add a extra cabinet fan to cool the graphics card? Would it be effective?

Any help is much appreciated. Thank You!


----------



## jetboy (Jun 10, 2016)

I agree Kumar, but MSi does not even have a proper service center were this can be taken care. If you call them they are interested in people who are only within the warranty period. What about others


----------

